# All you can have Free Coffee @ VK Fourways



## Gizmo (28/9/15)

This bad boy arrived last week






So all VK customers who feel like a nice relax, good coffee and a vape come on down to the Fourways branch.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/9/15)

I will test the bad boy on the next trip up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/9/15)

PS we just have to say thank you to @Nibbler who came in today with donuts, awesome coffee beans and paper cups to celebrate the arrival of the machine  Your donuts went down very well

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (28/9/15)

My Delonghi is in surgery for a few days, after a grueling <4500 coffee making marathon. I'm already suffering from caffeine DTs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eequinox (28/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I will test the bad boy on the next trip up!


yay are you back Mr Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nibbler (29/9/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> PS we just have to say thank you to @Nibbler who came in today with donuts, awesome coffee beans and paper cups to celebrate the arrival of the machine  Your donuts went down very well



It's just such a pleasure visiting you guys, even before that awesome coffee machine arrived! Just my small "thank you" with the donuts and coffee 
Always great to sit and have fun chats, good vapes and super coffee !

\o/
Nibbler

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Random-Hero (2/10/15)

Sounds awesome.
I will be visiting the VK shop next week for some advise and hopefully buying my first vaporizer. Looking forward to the outing and some awesome coffee


----------



## HappyCamper (6/10/15)

Now I want one


----------

